# Good Aluminum Prop Advice?



## thombo (Jul 27, 2021)

Hey y’all 
I’ve got a skimmer 14 with a 15 hp tohatsu and I want to try and dial in a better prop.the stock prop has me at 5800 ish rpms WOT Looking for better planing and hole shot since most of the time im running shallow in the creeks here in NC thanks


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Good aluminum prop advice: switch to stainless.


----------



## thombo (Jul 27, 2021)

KnotHome said:


> Good aluminum prop advice: switch to stainless.


Hahaha shoot


----------

